# Fracino Classic 2 Group Dual Fuel Coffee Machine



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have a 8 month old Fracino Classic 2 Group Dual Fuel Coffee Machine which has been fully refurbished to pristine condition. The machine will only be supplied with the pump and 3 months warranty.

We are open to any reasonable offers!

PM offers please


----------

